# Will you be getting it?



## JoJoCan (Aug 8, 2019)

I?m so going to buy a switch just so I can play this game, what about you guys?


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 8, 2019)

My prediction for this poll on an animal crossing forum is that the majority will vote yes!  I bet I will be right!


----------



## Es0teric (Aug 8, 2019)

Of course I will be purchasing it.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 8, 2019)

Shayne said:


> I’m so going to buy a switch just so I can play this game, what about you guys?



I wanna have Animal Crossing New Horizons, but I also want a few other games so I don't get too bored. And I get bored very easily. I like, get extremely hyperactive if I'm bored. So....


Lady Layton (Switch version of course lol)
Yoshi's Crafted World
A few other mario games
And Professor Layton and the Curious Village is coming to switch!!!!!!


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 8, 2019)

B3N said:


> My prediction for this poll on an animal crossing forum is that the majority will vote yes!  I bet I will be right!



You never know though! I personally didn’t like pocket camp.


----------



## sandrabug (Aug 8, 2019)

OF COURSE! I will probably be picking up my switch more often once I have it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 8, 2019)

I plan to buy it on day 1, something I don't normally do when it comes to games. Since this forum is basically a collection of some of the most dedicated AC players (you have to be pretty dedicated to join a forum made for the subject), and this is a main series release, I would be surprised if more than 10 people vote no.


----------



## Chouchou (Aug 8, 2019)

Yeah ofcourse


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 8, 2019)

Definitely getting it.


----------



## Fey (Aug 8, 2019)

Only divine intervention could stop me from getting it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 8, 2019)

Now there HAS to be some person here who DOESN'T want this game. I do, however.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want this game, yes.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes. Affirmative. Indeed. Undoubtedly. Absolutely.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Aug 8, 2019)

Yep. Going to get it for sure. I'm going to go ahead and preorder it next month at Gamestop along with the bundle for Pokemon Sword and Shield.


----------



## Speeny (Aug 8, 2019)

Of course.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Aug 8, 2019)

No.

Not until other means to save become available.


----------



## Nodokana (Aug 8, 2019)

Totally going to get it!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

I would have to be crazy to not buy it day one, lmao


----------



## Junkrat (Aug 9, 2019)

Yeah. I got a switch just for animal crossing and pokemon.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 9, 2019)

Imagine not having a Switch already tbh


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 9, 2019)

100% will be happening now that I have a Switch. Maybe not on release, but pretty close to it.


----------



## lexy_ (Aug 9, 2019)

I hope we can find a solution how to save the data ....a switch is not immortal ^^


----------



## luuhkolo (Aug 9, 2019)

Yesss i?m so excited. Hopefully they come out with a bundle too


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I will! I already have a Switch too so it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ElectroCat (Aug 9, 2019)

Ya think?


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

lexy_ said:


> I hope we can find a solution how to save the data ....a switch is not immortal ^^



This is exactly what I'm thinking!


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 9, 2019)

I don't even own a Switch, no intentions of buying one except for Animal Crossing.
The day they announced New Horizons I started saving $10 every Tuesday. 
I'll be buying a limited edition Animal Crossing Switch to go with my Animal Crossing 3DS.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Sc0tt said:


> I don't even own a Switch, no intentions of buying one except for Animal Crossing.
> The day they announced New Horizons I started saving $10 every Tuesday.
> I'll be buying a limited edition Animal Crossing Switch to go with my Animal Crossing 3DS.



That's an excellent plan! It would be worth saving up for!


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 9, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> That's an excellent plan! It would be worth saving up for!



Thanks, I thought it was a good idea too 
I counted 41 weeks from the announcement to release date. 
Surely $410 will be enough to get the limited edition.


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 9, 2019)

Sc0tt said:


> Thanks, I thought it was a good idea too
> I counted 41 weeks from the announcement to release date.
> Surely $410 will be enough to get the limited edition.



Hopefully. These things don't come cheap these days. It's as if Nintendo thinks money grows on trees.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 10, 2019)

No, unfortunately I won't be getting the game or at least not right away. I just bought my 3DS's not too long ago and can't even think about getting a Switch yet. It's too expensive for me. Maybe once the game has been out for a while, though, I might be able to buy a used Switch or Switch Lite. I would like to play it eventually.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 10, 2019)

I alredy have my money saved!!!


----------



## Romaki (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes, this will be the first time I get an Animal Crossing title without the console (as I already own that part). Now that I just need the game I might be able to pick it up on release, but if not I wouldn't need to wait long for my birthday. : )


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 10, 2019)

i'm going to get it the day it's released, i cannot wait any longer than necessary


----------



## Neechan (Aug 10, 2019)

No, not until save data is allowed to be saved differently, switches aren’t immortal, and if the switch dies, so does the save. Why offer a service to games if you’re going to disallow saves on certain titles just because of the select few that cheat (they still get away with it)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2019)

I will definitely buy it, hopefully on the first day or at least a couple of weeks after the release.


----------



## Ossiran (Aug 10, 2019)

I'll be getting it day 1 naturally.


----------



## jefflomacy (Aug 10, 2019)

I've already reserved vacation time at work to play this game for an entire week straight.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 10, 2019)

absolutely!! i don't use my switch too much but i can imagine once new horizons comes out that i'll pick it up just about everyday. i really look forward to playing it


----------



## Tasty (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes, and I plan on playing it for the life of the Switch (which will hopefully be 7-8 years.)


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep, already got it on preorder. I wish I'd held off getting a Switch though; I only wanted it for handheld use, I never use the stationary features, and the Pokemon Lite is really pretty.


----------



## isabll (Aug 11, 2019)

Absolutely! But I'm borrowing my brother's Switch, since I definitely don't have the money for both lol.


----------



## Mint (Aug 11, 2019)

Yes, I will be getting it. I'm planning on booking the release date off at work, so that I can play it right away (and have a long weekend)!


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

Mint said:


> Yes, I will be getting it. I'm planning on booking the release date off at work, so that I can play it right away (and have a long weekend)!



I'd do the same thing, I just can't wait to play Animal Crossing New Horizons! The switch lite comes in september, so I bought Yoshi's Crafted World so I can play on something while I wait.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 11, 2019)

I can't even picture the person voting No to this


----------



## Jessy_Azran (Aug 11, 2019)

WarpDogsVG said:


> I can't even picture the person voting No to this



I know right, whoever says no is missing out so much!


----------



## Liability (Aug 12, 2019)

yes i'm so excited for this game


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 12, 2019)

Yep. I'm saving my money for Switch, SSBU, and ACNH


----------



## HistoryH22 (Aug 12, 2019)

Once I get a Switch, absolutely. New Horizons is at the very top of my list of games to get.


----------



## spottedpony (Aug 12, 2019)

Not right away. It looks like a great game, but I haven't even had New Leaf for a year yet so I'll be buying New Horizons later on. I'm happy playing NL and have plenty of other games to play, but I'll eventually get to NH!


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 13, 2019)

B3N said:


> My prediction for this poll on an animal crossing forum is that the majority will vote yes!  I bet I will be right!



I dont wanna say I told you so .... but I guess you could say I'm a bit of a prophet


----------



## JoJoCan (Aug 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> I dont wanna say I told you so .... but I guess you could say I'm a bit of a prophet


----------



## lullabies (Aug 15, 2019)

not sure yet! i wasn't _super_ impressed by the trailer so i'm just going to wait & see how they improve and polish up the game.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 16, 2019)

For sure, I've played every AC game (excpet amiibo festival...) and I wouldn't miss one!


----------



## lord (Aug 16, 2019)

doubt it im fine with NL


----------



## Hat' (Aug 16, 2019)

Well I've been waiting for this game for more than 2 years now so guess the answer


----------



## millie192000 (Aug 16, 2019)

Me and my sister bought a switch exclusively for ACNH !


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 17, 2019)

Im skint and would rather not pay my rent and find a way to grab a switch off Ebay just to play the game. Now thats dedication!


----------



## Flare (Aug 17, 2019)

Yeah def. Maybe I’ll get a Switch Lite for it.


----------



## katieofsweetpea (Aug 17, 2019)

i'll probably get it at some point but the switch is expensiveee


----------



## mogyay (Aug 17, 2019)

i'll get it at release (hopefully midnight!) and i'm gonna book a week off work for it as soon as i can : )


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 25, 2019)

It is my hope and intention to do so, yes. Animal Crossing was one of the reasons I decided to get the Switch, alongside Fire Emblem, Pok?mon, and Super Smash Bros. With the disappointing news of Pok?mon Sword & Shield not allowing you to transfer in and use every single Pok?mon killing most of my interest in those games, and since Fire Emblem: Three Houses and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate have both already released and I've been enjoying them, Animal Crossing is my next and biggest target of interest. Hopefully they don't make any big, troubling decisions that could negatively impact my interest like Game Freak did with Pok?mon.


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a Swtich specifically so I could get this game and I am going nuts waiting for it!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Aug 29, 2019)

I got a switch as a gift for my little brother, but in truth as also a gift for my mom.  She loves Animal Crossing, but doesn't really follow any gaming news, so to her it'll still be a big surprise.


----------



## Maiana (Aug 29, 2019)

I got my Switch last Christmas, and my birthday is coming up soon (November 3rd), so hopefully when my mom preorders Pok?mon Sword for my birthday, I'll be able to preorder Animal Crossing along with it as well!


----------



## lexy_ (Aug 30, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I bought a Swtich specifically so I could get this game and I am going nuts waiting for it!



this summer, I bought a switch on sale just to have ACNH at midnight, I will buy the digital game since I have 40 euro in eshop ^^ but I will buy the collector edition as well (hope we will have one). I am so excited and I can't wait


----------



## kiwikenobi (Aug 30, 2019)

If I didn't already have and love New Leaf, I would consider it. But it looks like New Horizon's not doing anything really different enough from New Leaf to make it seem worth it to me, personally. I'm sure it will be an excellent game, like New Leaf. But I didn't see anything in the information they've released that made me feel like I needed it. Maybe they'll surprise me and reveal something really new later. But from what I've seen, it's just New Leaf again with a few very small differences.

And I already have a Switch, so that's not the issue for me, personally. I saw that some of the other people saying that they weren't going to buy it said it was because they didn't have a Switch yet. So, that's not the case for me.

I'd be willing to listen to explanations as to how New Horizons is more different from New Leaf than I think, though, if anyone has anything to say about it. But the big thing that I noticed is that you can have eight people playing at once instead of four... I'm lucky if I have even one other person to play with, so that doesn't affect me at all. ^o^;>
Plus, you have to pay for the online functions on the Switch, whereas they're free on the 3DS. That's a big deterrent to me.


----------



## lars708 (Aug 30, 2019)

B3N said:


> My prediction for this poll on an animal crossing forum is that the majority will vote yes!  I bet I will be right!



Bold of you to assume that people on an Animal Crossing forum like Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Aug 30, 2019)

Jessy_Azran said:


> I know right, whoever says no is missing out so much!



I voted no until other means to save (SD card) become available. 

I'm not investing a large sum of my hard earned bucks on something that could be wiped out at any given moment.


----------



## lexy_ (Aug 31, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I voted no until other means to save (SD card) become available.
> 
> I'm not investing a large sum of my hard earned bucks on something that could be wiped out at any given moment.



I hope the petition about cloud save will help us, I am pretty sure I will spend hundred (surely thousand) hours in ACNH and I don't want to loose my progress because of my switch.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm curious about all the people saying that the Switch not being able to back up saves is a problem. Did none of the people saying that play any past Animal Crossing game? I think that save data has always been unable to be backed up. If not, then I really missed something when I was playing New Leaf for the last six years. ^o^;>


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Aug 31, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm curious about all the people saying that the Switch not being able to back up saves is a problem. Did none of the people saying that play any past Animal Crossing game? I think that save data has always been unable to be backed up. If not, then I really missed something when I was playing New Leaf for the last six years. ^o^;>



NL saved to the cart.

Consoles are more likely to break than a physical copy of the game.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Aug 31, 2019)

That makes sense. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## will. (Sep 1, 2019)

Constantine said:


> NL saved to the cart.
> 
> Consoles are more likely to break than a physical copy of the game.



while this is true, it's rare that people are actually gonna break their switch. so its not a huge problem but its something that is obviously a negative to the release of the game.

and if worse comes to worse and your console does break, i would suggest getting a save manager through soft hacking beforehand so you can protect your data


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 1, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> while this is true, it's rare that people are actually gonna break their switch. so its not a huge problem but its something that is obviously a negative to the release of the game.
> 
> and if worse comes to worse and your console does break, i would suggest getting a save manager through soft hacking beforehand so you can protect your data



I'm on my 4th 3DS in 5 years, and that's not me neglecting them.

I shouldn't have to hack a console to allow me to do what I alreay should be able to do.


----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I'm on my 4th 3DS in 5 years, and that's not me neglecting them.
> 
> I shouldn't have to hack a console to allow me to do what I alreay should be able to do.



i mean.. ive had my one ds for 8 years and its still working perfectly. plus, you're buying nintendos product so you have to work with their rules


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 2, 2019)

Yup. I have a turquoise switch lite preordered and new horizons too


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 2, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> i mean.. ive had my one ds for 8 years and its still working perfectly. plus, you're buying nintendos product so you have to work with their rules



Well, if nintendo don't change their rules and start offering other means to save game data, then they will ultimately lose customers. 

Nintendo need to meet us half way, since some of us have literally spent thousands on their products over the decades.

This isn't even a debate. It's a real issue.

I hate that I won't be able to play a game I've loved for well over a decade, because I won't risk losing my data.

This makes the Switch a hugely expensive disposable console.

You can't even play the game on a different Switch. I can't fathom how screwed up that is.

If that is nintendo's rules, then I won't be buying any more of their products.

I'm certain I'm not the only person on the planet to feel this way. Put enough of us together, and we'll definately make a dent in their profits.


----------



## will. (Sep 2, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Well, if nintendo don't change their rules and start offering other means to save game data, then they will ultimately lose customers.
> 
> Nintendo need to meet us half way, since some of us have literally spent thousands on their products over the decades.
> 
> ...



i guess so.. but i really don't think that many people will refuse to play animal crossing just because they can't save their data to the cloud. there isn't always going to be a safety option with whatever you do...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 2, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> i guess so.. but i really don't think that many people will refuse to play animal crossing just because they can't save their data to the cloud. there isn't always going to be a safety option with whatever you do...



I have no interest in cloud saving. I want to be able to save to the SD card.

There _are_ many others out there, just google the subject.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm wanting a switch so badly, but they seem so expensive, don't you think? It's going to take a while for me to even get it and the game itself, sadly I don't own a wii u either xf


----------



## Alyx (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes, definitely! I've already pre-ordered mine! I bought a Switch last year in hopes that we would hear more about the brand new Animal Crossing so I'm READY!


----------



## CasualWheezer (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't have Switch since they are kind of expensive for someone who's been doing informal jobs from time to time. I also got ACNL just a few months ago so I'm still kind of getting started with that game.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

Totally a yes, I wanna see all the new things in store! 
I love the sense of adventure a new game gives you! Admittedly, I'm a little picky about my games, but it looks like this one will be good


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 25, 2019)

I truly hope that I will be able to get animal crossing new horizons! It is possible that I will not be able to buy the game due to the fact that I can't really afford a switch as of now but the release of the nintendo switch light is a seed of hope that I might convince me to splurge on it for yoshi and animal crossing games. I might a bit to see whether or not they release an animal crossing new horizons edition of it! That would be really cute. Fingers crossed lmao


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 25, 2019)

I bought a switch just to play breath of the wild. I would have bought one just to play acnh too. I will definitely get the game the second it?s out!!!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 25, 2019)

Jeongguk said:


> I bought a switch just to play breath of the wild. I would have bought one just to play acnh too. I will definitely get the game the second it’s out!!!!



Yep!! Same here. I bought the switch specifically to play BOTW because nothing else interested me at the time. But I knew in the back of my mind that the new animal crossing game would be one of my top games I’d play once it comes out. I have no regrets buying a switch early since I’m pretty much on it everyday!


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2019)

HECK. YES. 

I was holding out on buying a Switch because no games interest me enough to spend $400+ on it. But then this game is coming so I knew I'd buy a Switch at that point. BUT my amazing bf bought me a Switch for my birthday so now I can grab the new Animal Crossing once it comes out! I'll be getting it day of.


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2019)

Voted No to be different lol, but yes I am getting it obviously. Why would I have made an account here years ago if I didn't enjoy the series? XD


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Khaelis said:


> Voted No to be different lol, but yes I am getting it obviously. Why would I have made an account here years ago if I didn't enjoy the series? XD



i agree with this lol
i cant think of a good enough reason besides not having a switch to not get new horizons lol
a lot of people seem to be talking about no cloud saves but maybe nintendo will fix it, otherwise i dont think its worth getting worked up about haha


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 26, 2019)

will. said:


> i agree with this lol
> i cant think of a good enough reason besides not having a switch to not get new horizons lol
> a lot of people seem to be talking about no cloud saves but maybe nintendo will fix it, otherwise i dont think its worth getting worked up about haha



Omg. I totally agree! A lot of people are so upset about the cloud saves, but it's just a game. Like you said, they might just fix this anyway. Also, I'm now officially getting the game, as I just preordered it not too long ago. X)


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 26, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> Omg. I totally agree! A lot of people are so upset about the cloud saves, but it's just a game. Like you said, they might just fix this anyway. Also, I'm now officially getting the game, as I just preordered it not too long ago. X)



It isn't just a game. It's a long term investment for many people. 
Myself included.

I don't understand why some people feign not understanding those of us that want other means of saving the game.

It really doesn't need explaining.

If you're ok with losing your town/island at any given moment, should your switch pack it in; then more power to you.

I'd prefer a back-up plan.


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> It isn't just a game. It's a long term investment for many people.
> Myself included.
> 
> I don't understand why some people feign not understanding those of us that want other means of saving the game.
> ...



i think to some people its of course a long term investment, but no cloud saves aren't a huge deal hehe
sometimes you just have to go by other people's rules and in this case, we're just gonna have to play new horizons without cloud saves unfortunately


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 26, 2019)

will. said:


> i think to some people its of course a long term investment, but no cloud saves aren't a huge deal hehe
> sometimes you just have to go by other people's rules and in this case, we're just gonna have to play new horizons without cloud saves unfortunately



I don't want cloud saves. I want games to save on the cart or SD card, and since that is unlikely to ever happen, I won't be 'playing be their rules'.

I'd really like to get the game, but not having any other means to save other than the console is just too great a risk, and I won't be buying a switch until things change.


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I don't want cloud saves. I want games to save on the cart or SD card, and since that is unlikely to ever happen, I won't be 'playing be their rules'.
> 
> I'd really like to get the game, but not having any other means to save other than the console is just too great a risk, and I won't be buying a switch until things change.



well if it saved on the cart, you'd still have a problem because then what if the cart breaks or it gets lost? i've lost some games and ive never broken my console lolll.
but yes saves on the cart would be preferable! but unfortunately the system has already been made so they can't switch to saves on the cart at all now on the switch.
sorry you won't be playing the game : ( i hope you can find another game that is fun like animal crossing!


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 26, 2019)

will. said:


> well if it saved on the cart, you'd still have a problem because then what if the cart breaks or it gets lost? i've lost some games and ive never broken my console lolll.
> but yes saves on the cart would be preferable! but unfortunately the system has already been made so they can't switch to saves on the cart at all now on the switch.
> sorry you won't be playing the game : ( i hope you can find another game that is fun like animal crossing!



Nintendo can profit more by adding other means to save. They aren't just hurting fans, they are hurting themselves.

If nintendo don't start bending, they will lose customers.


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Nintendo can profit more by adding other means to save. They aren't just hurting fans, they are hurting themselves.
> 
> If nintendo don't start bending, they will lose customers.



i don't think they're gonna lose that many customers tho... they might lose a couple here and there, but overall it shouldn't make a difference in sales. yeah they might lose customers but they're a huge company who can't adjust to a couple of their customers, they have to go with the majority, and in this case they thought it was best to not do cart saves for whatever reason that they have

im sorry you won't be playing animal crossing and im sorry you have problems with nintendo but its simply not a big deal


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 26, 2019)

will. said:


> i don't think they're gonna lose that many customers tho... they might lose a couple here and there, but overall it shouldn't make a difference in sales. yeah they might lose customers but they're a huge company who can't adjust to a couple of their customers, they have to go with the majority, and in this case they thought it was best to not do cart saves for whatever reason that they have
> 
> im sorry you won't be playing animal crossing and im sorry you have problems with nintendo but its simply not a big deal



A couple here and there could turn into thousands.

I'm not the only AC player that won't be investing hundreds on a switch because of the lack of saving options.


----------



## will. (Sep 26, 2019)

Constantine said:


> A couple here and there could turn into thousands.
> 
> I'm not the only AC player that won't be investing hundreds on a switch because of the lack of saving options.



over 36 million switch consoles have been sold so thousands won't matter to nintendo
i know you aren't the only animal crossing who won't buy a new switch because of the *limited* saving options, but you are one of the very small minority. im not gonna say anything else because its silly to argue if you refuse to reason but we just have to go with what nintendo gives us. if you don't like it, don't buy it; you're free to do so.


----------



## lizardon (Sep 27, 2019)

will get it anyways, but need to get a switch as well..


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Sep 27, 2019)

will. said:


> over 36 million switch consoles have been sold so thousands won't matter to nintendo
> i know you aren't the only animal crossing who won't buy a new switch because of the *limited* saving options, but you are one of the very small minority. im not gonna say anything else because its silly to argue if you refuse to reason but we just have to go with what nintendo gives us. if you don't like it, don't buy it; you're free to do so.



That's all I've been trying to say, is to let those of us with valid reasons to not buy this until changes are made, be able to post without having to constantly defend those reasons.

Anyway, I am still holding out hope for reasonable saving options.

I like how you said 'limited' saving options.
There is only one. The console itself. LOL


----------



## Gemini Oxymore (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm waiting it for too long. I'll be sick the day of its release I think lol. University bye bye !


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 6, 2019)

i'm getting a switch just so i can play it!


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 6, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Nintendo can profit more by adding other means to save. They aren't just hurting fans, they are hurting themselves.
> 
> If nintendo don't start bending, they will lose customers.



No they won't. 

For the vast majority of Switch owners and those will be purchasing the game, the lack of cloud will not affect them. Same goes for those whining about the Pokedex in Sword and Shield and how they are claiming that it's going to hurt sales; It won't. Both Pok?mon and Animal Crossing are going to sell 10m+ easily because the general audience isn't going to care one way or the other, as it's only hardcore that are going to care about certain omissions enough that it would have an effect on their purchase decision, and let me tell you: Despite the loudness of their voices, there are very few doing the screaming. 

Nintendo knows this. Game Freak knows. The loss is negligible in relation the outcome. 

I am one of those individuals whom will be depositing 5+ years of my life into this game, cloud saves or no. 

Because it's a video game, and as far as things that ultimately do matter in life, it's absolutely nothing in comparison.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 6, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> No they won't.
> 
> For the vast majority of Switch owners and those will be purchasing the game, the lack of cloud will not affect them. Same goes for those whining about the Pokedex in Sword and Shield and how they are claiming that it's going to hurt sales; It won't. Both Pok?mon and Animal Crossing are going to sell 10m+ easily because the general audience isn't going to care one way or the other, as it's only hardcore that are going to care about certain omissions enough that it would have an effect on their purchase decision, and let me tell you: Despite the loudness of their voices, there are very few doing the screaming.
> 
> ...



I believe they will, lose customers.
I played Pokemon, and because the new game doesn't appeal to me, I will no longer be playing. That's a customer lost.

I can't be the only one.

As far as what matters in life the most, that is up to the individual. Not _you._

What each of us who play AC takes away from it, is personal.
I play it therapeutically, and that _is_ important; to _me._.


----------



## will. (Oct 6, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I believe they will, lose customers.
> I played Pokemon, and because the new game doesn't appeal to me, I will no longer be playing. That's a customer lost.
> 
> I can't be the only one.
> ...



wait a sec, u no longer play ANY pokemon games because of lets go?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 6, 2019)

will. said:


> wait a sec, u no longer play ANY pokemon games because of lets go?



I'm talking about Sword & Shield.
It has put me off the entire series. 

I still play Ultra Sun, but that's where it ends.


----------



## will. (Oct 6, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I'm talking about Sword & Shield.
> It has put me off the entire series.
> 
> I still play Ultra Sun, but that's where it ends.



but they haven’t even come out yet. i’m so confused about this


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 6, 2019)

will. said:


> but they haven’t even come out yet. i’m so confused about this



Why does it matter?

I don't like anything I've seen in Sword & Shield and many people feel it is graphically inferior.

On the topic of New Horizons as I've said several times, I am waiting to see the final product before deciding.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

If I can afford a Switch in the near future, then yes.


----------



## Blue Cup (Oct 7, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I believe they will, lose customers.
> I played Pokemon, and because the new game doesn't appeal to me, I will no longer be playing. That's a customer lost.
> 
> I can't be the only one.
> ...



It's your life, man, but for your own sake, if you feel you need therapy and are resorting to a video game for help, let someone in your life know. There is no substitute for actual therapy from a trained professional. 



Constantine said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> I don't like anything I've seen in Sword & Shield and *many people feel it is graphically inferior.*
> 
> On the topic of New Horizons as I've said several times, I am waiting to see the final product before deciding.



While this is off-topic, c'mon. Sword and Shield is the best the series has ever looked. What exactly is it inferior to, and don't say the 3DS games.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 7, 2019)

Blue Cup said:


> It's your life, man, but for your own sake, if you feel you need therapy and are resorting to a video game for help, let someone in your life know. There is no substitute for actual therapy from a trained professional.
> 
> 
> 
> While this is off-topic, c'mon. Sword and Shield is the best the series has ever looked. What exactly is it inferior to, and don't say the 3DS games.



Playing therapeutically doesn't mean that person is in need of therapy.

One meaning of therapeutic is "having a good effect on the body or mind".

There is no need to be aggressive here.

This is a message board where people _will_ post opinions that differ from your own, and they should be able to post without constantly having those opinions belittled.

This goes for your opinion on Sword and Shield.

It is _your_ opinion.
Not the only opinion, and certainly not carved in stone.

I am a much older player and must make allowances for much younger posters who sometimes see things one way only. Their _own_ way.


----------



## will. (Oct 7, 2019)

Constantine said:


> There is no need to be aggressive here.
> 
> I am a much older player and must make allowances for much younger posters who sometimes see things one way only. Their _own_ way.



this is belittling in itself, and honestly any reader could see that your tone was short and slightly aggressive first
but im going to unsub from this thread because i really wouldn't like to get into any argument or be mean
: - )


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 7, 2019)

will. said:


> this is belittling in itself, and honestly any reader could see that your tone was short and slightly aggressive first
> but im going to unsub from this thread because i really wouldn't like to get into any argument or be mean
> : - )



It wasn't belittling at all.
I was avoiding aggression and trying to post peacefully.


I am attempting to post on the forum, with other people who enjoy the game.
Yet it was suggested that I  'seek help' for posting that I play the game therapeutically.

I have posted nothing to offend anyone, nor would I do so. I am only asking for the same courtesy.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 18, 2019)

I NEED to get a Nintendo Switch. I plan on getting the lite as it's less expensive and all I need is one for handheld games and most of my friends don't play a switch. I get paid three times in November, so that is a great time to buy one. Christmas is also coming up, so I should be smart and save. But I will probably get the switch next month. With Luigi's Mansion 3 to start. I need some bad influences to tell me this is a good idea. LOL


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

I already pre-ordered it because I'm so hyped for it lmao


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

I've decided to get it, reguardless of the downsides.

I will wait and see if there's an AC themed switch first.


----------



## niko2 (Oct 19, 2019)

Yup, and I will buy a Switch just for Animal Crossing! I still have to decide if a classic Switch or a Switch Lite, but I think a Lite because I'd like to bring it with me while travelling.


----------



## Chynna (Oct 19, 2019)

Yes I already have a switch so i'm playing my other games while I wait. I'm not going to purchase it tho until closer to release date.


----------



## MeganPenguin (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm definitely buying it! I already have a switch and I'm super excited already. Though, I'm not allowed it until after my gcses. Just so I don't get distracted. Which sucks...


----------



## JoJoCan (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm still really hoping they make a limited/special edition themed switch for Animal Crossing, like they did with the 3ds.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 8, 2019)

Shayne said:


> I'm still really hoping they make a limited/special edition themed switch for Animal Crossing, like they did with the 3ds.



I wouldn't mind that.
Maybe they'll have a bundle.

I hope so.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 8, 2019)

Shayne said:


> I'm still really hoping they make a limited/special edition themed switch for Animal Crossing, like they did with the 3ds.



Me too! I'm pretty sure they will. They know they could sell a ton of those  I'd like a Switch Lite though since we already have a Switch at home. I like playing on the go.


----------



## Cheybunny (Nov 9, 2019)

100% YES


----------



## Catharina (Nov 10, 2019)

UHH YESS I need it aaaa


----------



## Wyrex (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes! I get more and more hyped up when i see new info.


----------



## MBaku (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe not on the day of the release, but I definitely plan on buying a Switch sometime so I can play! I would love to have a Switch anyway lol


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 17, 2019)

YES!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes. I have had it pre ordered since the day it allows pre ordering!


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes! I’ve been listening to ACCF/WW for nostalgia and I’m honestly so excited for the game. I’m probably going to preorder it.


----------



## aburayacrossing (Nov 23, 2019)

I want to order it NOW but I am holding back to wait for bundles/sales. I will definitely get it in time to play on the release date, though! 

This poll is funny to me, because there is a huge bias...no one who wouldn't get the game will even look in this thread to vote, lol!


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 5, 2020)

Still hoping they make a limited edition switch!


----------



## kappnfangirl (Jan 5, 2020)

of course!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 5, 2020)

I will indeed, I got a switch for Christmas so I have pre-ordered the game. The game comes out around my birthday so will be a birthday present  cannot wait!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 5, 2020)

These days I tend to wait until games drop in price a bit before buying as I really don't need t play them on release.

This game is an exception and one that I'd prefer the start sooner than later. I'm a fully grown man but I'll always had a soft spot for the escapism that Animal Crossing offers.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 6, 2020)

I want to get it. I know they've been working hard on this game and sometime in the future, we can expect an update. What I usually love about Nintendo is their dedication to keeping us satisfied. Of course I have worried and so on but I've been gaming with Nintendo for 27 years! (◍︎˃̶ᗜ˂̶◍︎)✩︎


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 30, 2020)

They announced it! But It's not available for Pre-Order in Canada yet


----------



## Yuni (Feb 1, 2020)

Definitely! Am going to pre-load the game because local preorder bonus isn't that interesting. Hopefully I can start it on release date...


----------



## Chipl95 (Feb 1, 2020)

I preordered my copy and already paid for it, so I will be getting it. Most likely going to get the special edition Switch too.


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 1, 2020)

Definitely, I might even skip class on the Friday it comes out and play it all day.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2020)

WRONG thread lmao oop but yeah I'm getting it


----------



## Circus (Feb 1, 2020)

Yep! I'm getting it the day it comes out, as soon as I wake up. By some miracle, I don't have school on March 20th, so I'll spend all day playing it!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 1, 2020)

I preordered it but I'm still having doubts about autosave.

AC is relaxing for me, and knowing I can't undo any mistakes will have me constantly walking on egg shells.


----------



## cats_toy (Feb 1, 2020)

Already pre-ordered and counting down the days! Seriously, I have a countdown timer on my phone so I know to the minute when this long anticipated game will be released.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 1, 2020)

Of course I will!


----------



## Toot (Feb 2, 2020)

I?m surprised people voted no on the poll. Nice diversity tbh.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I preordered it but I'm still having doubts about autosave.
> 
> AC is relaxing for me, and knowing I can't undo any mistakes will have me constantly walking on egg shells.



I'm a bit concerned about autosave as well, but I'm also planning on getting the game. I figure I'll have a good time with the game, and I'll regret it if I don't get it at launch.

Realistically, it's hard to mess up Animal Crossing that badly, and if I think about it, I don't actually reset the game without saving all that often. It's potentially an issue for certain events where you have to do a series of things right in a row (like the Jingle present delivery in ACNL), but animals don't seem to spend as much time doing irritating things anymore like repainting your roof or stealing your property from your inventory, so I suspect it isn't as big an issue as it sounds like it could be. And we can now control house placements, so plot resetting won't have to be a thing anymore. So yes, there are certainly mistakes you can make, but I suspect the number of irreparable mistakes possible will likely be fairly low. AC is generally a fairly forgiving series, after all.

I do dislike the shift towards autosave in games, though, especially when it's mandatory. I wish developers would let me play games my way, rather than having to play the way they want me to. Additionally, if autosave is mandatory, and they're cracking down on control over our save files, I don't see why they can't give us some sort of controlled cloud save backup option.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes, but not until September. ;^;


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

RETSAMDET said:


> I'm a bit concerned about autosave as well, but I'm also planning on getting the game. I figure I'll have a good time with the game, and I'll regret it if I don't get it at launch.
> 
> Realistically, it's hard to mess up Animal Crossing that badly, and if I think about it, I don't actually reset the game without saving all that often. It's potentially an issue for certain events where you have to do a series of things right in a row (like the Jingle present delivery in ACNL), but animals don't seem to spend as much time doing irritating things anymore like repainting your roof or stealing your property from your inventory, so I suspect it isn't as big an issue as it sounds like it could be. And we can now control house placements, so plot resetting won't have to be a thing anymore. So yes, there are certainly mistakes you can make, but I suspect the number of irreparable mistakes possible will likely be fairly low. AC is generally a fairly forgiving series, after all.
> 
> I do dislike the shift towards autosave in games, though, especially when it's mandatory. I wish developers would let me play games my way, rather than having to play the way they want me to. Additionally, if autosave is mandatory, and they're cracking down on control over our save files, I don't see why they can't give us some sort of controlled cloud save backup option.



There's plenty of ways to mess up. 
Trash a hybrid.
Plot a villager in the wrong spot. (Even though we can choose we can still make a mistake.)
Sell the wrong item.
Plant a sapling you've been saving in the wrong spot.
Tell a villager goodbye, instead of talking them out of moving. (We've all done that I'm sure at one point.)

Then the crafting. We might select the wrong item to craft after spending hours or days gathering materials.

There are so many ways.

We've always been able to fix mistakes, and if we do trash that blue rose that can literally take months to spawn, we can't undo it because autosave is pretty constant.

One reason I played PC was to see autosave in action.

Part of me wants to cancel my order because of that.
I just wish it wasn't a feature, as it will be the opposite of the relaxing AC we've always known, as we've had that peace of mind that we can fix honest mistakes.

Now we can't.

I'm not being negative, I'm just stating a fact.
Peace of mind has gone from AC.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 2, 2020)

John, when I see you were the last POST in the 'Will you be getting it' thread, I thought you'd changed your mind again and were opting out lol


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> John, when I see you were the last POST in the 'Will you be getting it' thread, I thought you'd changed your mind again and were opting out lol



No, I've preordered the NH edition switch and the game.

Autosave has got me uneasy is all.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 2, 2020)

I just hope autosaves work like i mentioned before in BOTW where you can have a manual save to come back to...

gosh, we DEFINITELY need info badly so this can be confirmed or denied happening D:


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I just hope autosaves work like i mentioned before in BOTW where you can have a manual save to come back to...
> 
> gosh, we DEFINITELY need info badly so this can be confirmed or denied happening D:



I have thought about manual saving, and it won't make a difference unless autosave can be turned off.

Everything will be autosaved up to the point of your manual save. Mistakes and all.


----------



## Pansy (Feb 2, 2020)

i will definitely buy the game. the lack or inclusion of some features isnt deterring me from getting it. rly i just wanna play an animal crossing game from launch and what better time than this game to do it u know?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 2, 2020)

Absolutely _not!_

Don't own a Switch, and I have no desire to own NH either.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I have thought about manual saving, and it won't make a difference unless autosave can be turned off.
> 
> Everything will be autosaved up to the point of your manual save. Mistakes and all.



Unless auto saves overwrite manual saves (which they don't, just older auto saves) i think it will be fine, again, i'm running with the idea that saves will work in this way...



Spoiler



Also, I've been playing botw again I noticed it only auto-saved when you went in areas like these:

If you went into a town/mountain [any area that had landmarks really like Zoras domain, Gerudo valley, Tabantha Tundra for a few examples]

Sheikah Shrines [which are mini dungeons]

Sheikah Towers [which are areas were you update the map]

You killing enemies/mini bosses in the forms of Lynels/Hinoxs/Moblins etc.... 

If you have amiibos, it saved after it was scanned


So if i put those kind of 'checkpoints' that it uses, i'm sure it will save after doing requests, buying items, getting emotions and traveling to other islands to name a few that i can think of at the moment


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Unless auto saves overwrite manual saves (which they don't, just older auto saves) i think it will be fine, again, i'm running with the idea that saves will work in this way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tested PC, plus another old mobile game, and I walked a few feet then I stood still. Shut the game off, restarted,  and I was standing where I left off.

Even when you don't see the little autosave circle thingo, it still does it.

I really wish they hadn't added it.
It is already causing stress and making me wonder if I should cancel my preorders, because I know I dislike that feature so intensely, and it's a lot of money down the drain if the game ends up where you can't ever fix mistakes.

I really wish they would tell us more, like if it's optional.


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 2, 2020)

Shame there isn't a third option! My situation is up to: "If I can afford it." But yes, hopefully!


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've tested PC, plus another old mobile game, and I walked a few feet then I stood still. Shut the game off, restarted,  and I was standing where I left off.
> 
> Even when you don't see the little autosave circle thingo, it still does it.
> 
> ...


Do we know for sure that the autosave system works as frequently as it does in something like Pocket Camp (or anything about how it works, aside from the fact that the game has autosave)? My guess is that it will be a constant thing rather than the BOTW manual + autosave route, unfortunately, but I haven't seen a definitive answer about whether it saves after every action, or just at certain intervals/after particular activities. Perhaps we'll get more information between now and release day.

If it's a big issue, I wouldn't be surprised if it comes up in preview/early reviews. So you could always cancel your preorder for now, or cancel it right before it ships if we still don't have a good answer to these questions.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

RETSAMDET said:


> Do we know for sure that the autosave system works as frequently as it does in something like Pocket Camp (or anything about how it works, aside from the fact that the game has autosave)? My guess is that it will be a constant thing rather than the BOTW manual + autosave route, unfortunately, but I haven't seen a definitive answer about whether it saves after every action, or just at certain intervals/after particular activities. Perhaps we'll get more information between now and release day.
> 
> If it's a big issue, I wouldn't be surprised if it comes up in preview/early reviews. So you could always cancel your preorder for now, or cancel it right before it ships if we still don't have a good answer to these questions.



I had a chat to Nintendo a few minutes ago and they won't know if it's optional until it's closer to release.


----------



## jim (Feb 2, 2020)

heck yeah! my mind was set from the moment it was announced before the delay. i'm so pumped about this.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2020)

Yep, I just pre-order it a few days ago.

I just need to get me a Switch.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've tested PC, plus another old mobile game, and I walked a few feet then I stood still. Shut the game off, restarted,  and I was standing where I left off.
> 
> Even when you don't see the little autosave circle thingo, it still does it.
> 
> ...



I get it, i really do, I had the exact same worries  you did when i bought a game that used this AS function, but it turned out that you could still have a main save, autosaves in general were there IF you made a mistake and could revert to the last time it saved.

But the issue is that you're using a mobile games way of autosaving instead of the way a consoles autosave works, which are completely different.

In mobile games, it has to connect to a server to save and its where its data is located and it has to be online all the time, where consoles (or personal computers) save it locally on its hard drive, and works offline.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 2, 2020)

Neechan said:


> I get it, i really do, I had the exact same worries  you did when i bought a game that used this AS function, but it turned out that you could still have a main save, autosaves in general were there IF you made a mistake and could revert to the last time it saved.
> 
> But the issue is that you're using a mobile games way of autosaving instead of the way a consoles autosave works, which are completely different.
> 
> In mobile games, it has to connect to a server to save and its where its data is located and it has to be online all the time, where consoles (or personal computers) save it locally on its hard drive, and works offline.



That makes sense! And thank you for explaining it.
I really don't want to cancel, as for the most part, it looks brilliant, it's just that one thing.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That makes sense! And thank you for explaining it.
> I really don't want to cancel, as for the most part, it looks brilliant, it's just that one thing.



no problem at all, just trying to keep things positive


----------



## Azurenna (Feb 3, 2020)

Of course, I pre-ordered it already in last May.


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 4, 2020)

Pre-ordered the limited edition switch and the game  I can't wait!


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 4, 2020)

"Will you be getting it?"

"Yes"


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 6, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> "Will you be getting it?"
> 
> "Yes"


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 9, 2020)

Maybe


----------



## Ama (Feb 9, 2020)

Neechan said:


> no problem at all, just trying to keep things positive



They have mentioned autosaving but I wonder if that is an option, not mandatory. In pokemon shield, for example, they added in autosaving but you could turn it on or off. 

In a weird way I feel like auto save animal crossing is like a hard mode/classic mode in fire emblem where you have to live with your mistakes, so I kinda want to do it even if I can turn it off.


----------



## Neechan (Feb 9, 2020)

Ama said:


> They have mentioned autosaving but I wonder if that is an option, not mandatory. In pokemon shield, for example, they added in autosaving but you could turn it on or off.
> 
> In a weird way I feel like auto save animal crossing is like a hard mode/classic mode in fire emblem where you have to live with your mistakes, so I kinda want to do it even if I can turn it off.



Well, going off that new trailer for the switch lite, it showed save options so it’s a possibility.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

I want to find out more about the in app purchases before deciding to reorder, as I don't want to start playing then find I have to start 'paying', as I won't be able to get a refund.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 9, 2020)

I hope the auto-save is optional for other people, just cause I can see scenarios where you might not want that.

But for me that was rarely ever an issue.  In fact, far far more often I found myself wishing there was an auto-save in the past.  I lost a lot of good stuff in _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_ to my battery and other mistakes?


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want to find out more about the in app purchases before deciding to reorder, as I don't want to start playing then find I have to start 'paying', as I won't be able to get a refund.



I will eat my feet if Nintendo decide to go with any sort of microtransactions. Substantial DLC is the only thing I can see happening, and even then they'll be few and far between. Not stating facts here, just saying it how I see it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> I will eat my feet if Nintendo decide to go with any sort of microtransactions. Substantial DLC is the only thing I can see happening, and even then they'll be few and far between. Not stating facts here, just saying it how I see it.



That's why I'm waiting for a direct before reordering.

I'm not going to put myself in a position where I can't get a refund.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That's why I'm waiting for a direct before reordering.
> 
> I'm not going to put myself in a position where I can't get a refund.



I genuinely believe that once you start playing you won't feel like you want a refund, in-app purchases or not. You'll be far too immersed in the game to worry about it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> I genuinely believe that once you start playing you won't feel like you want a refund, in-app purchases or not. You'll be far too immersed in the game to worry about it.



I won't be reordering it until there is a direct clarifying the in app purchases.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 9, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I won't be reordering it until there is a direct clarifying the in app purchases.



Nah, you'll be getting it


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

i was on the fence about it for a while but i have ultimately decided to get it


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 9, 2020)

I put myself in a bad position thinking they'd announce it at E3 2017... Then again at January 2018 Direct... then again at 2018 E3......




After waiting this long I'll be getting it regardless of anything!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 9, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Nah, you'll be getting it



Things have been clarified (somewhat) so I'm still getting it.


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 13, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've already cancelled it mate.
> That's what I've been saying.
> 
> I'm waiting for a direct before considering it again.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 13, 2020)

I plan on buying Animal Crossing New Horizons, once I get a switch. It's not a main priority, though, as I would like to try out Smash Ultimate, Breath of the Wild, and Rune Factory 5 first, but it's still on my wishlist.  I've liked every other Animal Crossing game I've played--some a bit less than others--however, I still have trust that AC will deliver an enjoyable experience.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

of course! as soon as i get my birthday money, i’ll be preordering the game and buying a switch lite


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Feb 14, 2020)

I want it so badly-


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 14, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I put myself in a bad position thinking they'd announce it at E3 2017... Then again at January 2018 Direct... then again at 2018 E3......
> 
> After waiting this long I'll be getting it regardless of anything!



That's how I've been! I knew an AC game on the Switch was inevitable, it was just a matter of when.

AS a huge AC fan, I'd get the game regardless of how many directs we get, or reviews it receives.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

Already got it.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I want to find out more about the in app purchases before deciding to reorder, as I don't want to start playing then find I have to start 'paying', as I won't be able to get a refund.


I trust Nintendo with mainline AC. Plus, the "in-app purchases" will probably just be NSO and potentially DLC further down the line.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 15, 2020)

yeah, for sure!
i'm not sure when though, but probably sometime in march. i just need to get a switch as well, which i am planning on getting the special edition new horizons one (;
at first i was going to get the switch lite, but then it got announced! whew, i'm really excited.

also surprised this thread is alive. it's literally from 2019 lmao


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

Hazeltuft said:


> also surprised this thread is alive. it's literally from 2019 lmao


yeah lol and such a simple question the vast majority will say "yes" to


----------



## meo (Feb 15, 2020)

Yep yep.
All is preordered. Game, AC Switch, AC themed Case lol....
The only thing that irks me is they all have release dates a few days apart...the switch on the 13th the case on the 17th the game on the 20th. -__-


----------



## Davix (Feb 15, 2020)

There's no way I could live without it!


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 15, 2020)

The primary motivation behind me buying a switch in the first place was that I knew I would need the new animal crossing game that would inevitably come out!


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 19, 2020)

Davix said:


> There's no way I could live without it!



Same


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 20, 2020)

Now that we had the direct, I feel that this is open to discussion even further now


----------



## meltydoll (Feb 20, 2020)

I bought Switch mainly for Animal Crossing, because I wanted to be now ready for it and I enjoyed PC so much (expect the paid cookies). So yes I will buy New Horizon.


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 28, 2020)

Going to bump this up as it has fallen down quite a bit.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 28, 2020)

I have been waiting for the animal crossing switch and some gameplay of ACNH. (so far, i really like the gameplay)
 (?｡• ω •｡`)


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 28, 2020)

Duh, yes!
I've been waiting for a console AC game since the Wii U days. 
I just preordered my game today, so I'm really excited to play


----------



## Cheerious (Feb 28, 2020)

JoJoCan said:


> I?m so going to buy a switch just so I can play this game, what about you guys?


I already have a Switch!
I guarantee NH will end up being one of the most played games on it. The only other Switch game I really want right now is Astral Chain.


----------



## Jas (Feb 28, 2020)

i bought my switch three days ago (and i got it secondhand!!! which makes me feel better about not splurging for the pretty AC one lmaooo)


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 12, 2020)

8 More days


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 12, 2020)

At first I couldn't because of financial issues but turns out my mom had a lot of extra money on her best buy card that we found and now we are able to get a switch! I am incredibly happy. And yes I am late


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm sure most have already purchased it.


----------



## screechfox (Mar 13, 2020)

I bought a Switch Lite entirely for this game.


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 13, 2020)

*no, god i wish all animals were dead*​


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 13, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> I would be surprised if more than 10 people vote no.



One week left until the game, and 19 people replied “no”. So that’s something.

I’ll be so relieved when I encounter the title screen for the first time. Just the realization that it wasn’t a dream and we made it through years and years of the worst rollercoaster ever, and now it’s finally over and I can rest happy.


----------



## lexxi5416 (Mar 15, 2020)

how can you not get it after seeing everything


----------



## Jakeee (Mar 15, 2020)

No I won't be getting it...I'll be buying 2 copies for 2 switches lol XD

But I don't know how my wallet would like me buying the animal crossing switch edition and another copy that would be 3 copies. I already bought the animal crossing switch but I'll probably just end up putting it up for display since it looks so beautiful. That will be part of my ACNH shrine with my villager cards and amiibos lol XD

rip wallet T_T


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 15, 2020)

Already preordered it!


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 15, 2020)

lexxi5416 said:


> how can you not get it after seeing everything



That's so true! aha


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 15, 2020)

oh yeah, im totally getting it even tho im 23 and my parents are so gonna judge me for it


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 15, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> oh yeah, im totally getting it even tho im 23 and my parents are so gonna judge me for it



Same! I am 23 and everybody around me thinks it's a children's game!


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 16, 2020)

4 more days! I can't believe it!


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 17, 2020)

3 more days


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 17, 2020)

Oh absolutely I just don't know when, and at this point, I don't know if it will be digital or phsyical. I guess that will depend if I have access to one of them between server issues and stores when it comes to what kind... as for the cost, I have to wait until I have the funds. Funds I already had set aside had to be used for important life things unfortunatly.


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 18, 2020)

Only 2 more days


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 18, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> oh yeah, im totally getting it even tho im 23 and my parents are so gonna judge me for it



Turning 27 this year, and I still have no shame. I embrace these things wholeheartedly because they make me feel happy and young.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 18, 2020)

Who are the people that voted no, I have questions


----------



## JoJoCan (Mar 19, 2020)

ONE MORE DAY!!


----------



## returnofsaturn (Mar 19, 2020)

less than 10 hours o_o


----------



## help with login (Mar 19, 2020)

The 22 "no" responses are definitely either troll responses or people who don't have the money right now but will buy it at a later date and should have selected yes because of that lol.


----------

